# Bluetooth MP3 Player



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm looking for a Bluetooth MP3 player to use in the gym and for when I go running.

Ideally I'd like it to run Spotify to save me having to constantly update the music files on there and so I can access my already saved playlists.

I don't take my phone into the gym as its bulky and usually gets in the way and I don't want to leave it on the floor whilst exercising incase I/ someone else drop a weight on it or stand on it.

Any suggestions?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

maybe this ? 
https://bemighty.com/


----------

